# How do you take your bcaa's



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

quick question basically ive just started Leangais, now i take xtend intra workout in the morning but the taste of the bcaa i take at 8am and 10am, is just very hard for me to swallow with water, how do you have yours ? can i have it with a warm coffee or even some diluted squash ? robinsons is 5calories for every 250ml glass, is it ok to use while fasted ?

silly question but just wanted to know lol

Thanks


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mix it in with some squash.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get berry blast flavour from myprotein, add to plain water and tastes like ribena!


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

i got a bag of MP bcaa unflavored from a mate at work so cant get berry blast atm lol, but ill have it with some robinsons  reckon it would hurt if i only had 10g between 6am and 12pm ? don't like to have so much if not needed but also don't wanna lose muscle. its like 50% of ppl say you need 10g every 2hours then some say don't worry bout taking it...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dear god, the unflavoured BCAA from MP are the 2nd worst tasting supplement ever! The 1st being MP NAC, fvcking foul!


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah, i'm guessing that's why he gave me it haha


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mix with squash undiluted and shot it.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Dear god, the unflavoured BCAA from MP are the 2nd worst tasting supplement ever! The 1st being MP NAC, fvcking foul!


Their unflavoured stuff tastes like concrete dust.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

like a man


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use the protein works iBCAA flavoured


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Mix with squash undiluted and shot it.


haha i might give that a try,

ill deffo be going for flavored bcaa when i buy some


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Get berry blast flavour from myprotein, add to plain water and tastes like ribena!


This, takes a while to stir in tho, always end up with floaties


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Maxiraws apple & pear BCAAs are actually quite nice, fvck knows why i bought some MP stuff :cursing:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

10g every 2 hours or you lose muscle! WTF!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I get my BCAAs from bulk ingredients it's unflavoured and on the packaging it even says "This product does taste like sh1t but it works" They're not wrong either.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

snort it


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Get berry blast flavour from myprotein, add to plain water and tastes like ribena!


Either my batch is bad or you need some new ribena.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

xpower said:


> I use the protein works iBCAA flavoured


Same^ apple flavour, rarely use though cos I prefer just taking water


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

holtt said:


> Either my batch is bad or you need some new ribena.


I have some MP Exceed from a while ago which I've been slowly working my way through. It tastes like ladies perfume. I'm not sure if they've changed the flavour with the newer versions but I do hope they have.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

rectus said:


> I have some MP Exceed from a while ago which I've been slowly working my way through. It tastes like ladies perfume. I'm not sure if they've changed the flavour with the newer versions but I do hope they have.


This stuff is unbelieveably horrible, medicine/perfume/**** are all words id use to describe it


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Dear god, the unflavoured BCAA from MP are the 2nd worst tasting supplement ever! The 1st being MP NAC, fvcking foul!


Tastes no worse than MDMA to me.

I just drink unflavoured BCAA in water.


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bbw's blackcurrant excel is pretty good taste wise, or ON's amino energy which is always fairly cheap on discount supps site


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

Kimball said:


> 10g every 2 hours or you lose muscle! WTF!


yea i mean i dont think it could happen but thats what martin says and what everyone seems to follow it lol


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

at the minute im using oneon eaas before fasted cardio it tastes like **** and mixes like **** ..but i just get say one inch of water in a glass add ten grams of the eaa powder..mix it into a paste add a few drops of arom huset calorie free sugar free blueberry flavouring then add it to say a liter and a half of water..solves the mixing problem and tastes kind of ok


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

holtt said:


> Either my batch is bad or you need some new ribena.


You need some new taste buds my friend... If I'm not mistaken bcaa's contain leucine. You try drinking that stuff and tell me berry blast isn't heaven


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

samb213 said:


> at the minute im using oneon eaas before fasted cardio it tastes like **** and mixes like **** ..but i just get say one inch of water in a glass add ten grams of the eaa powder..mix it into a paste add a few drops of arom huset calorie free sugar free blueberry flavouring then add it to say a liter and a half of water..solves the mixing problem and tastes kind of ok


sounds like a idea but is not best to drink the 10g in one instead of sipping throughout the day or did i misread that info ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MJS87 said:


> yea i mean i dont think it could happen but thats what martin says and what everyone seems to follow it lol


Who's Martin? Sounds like somebody that talks bollox if that's what he says


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

MJS87 said:


> sounds like a idea but is not best to drink the 10g in one instead of sipping throughout the day or did i misread that info ?


Who the f said drink 10g every 2 hours are you high!

I would take 5g a day spread out


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Who's Martin? Sounds like somebody that talks bollox if that's what he says


Martin is the author for lean gains,

The 10g every 2hours is what he says to take after fasted training till you start you eating phase


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is why I'm asking coz everyone has there own method 

So if I just drink the 10g of xtend while I train fasted will that be enough till I eat at midday or should I take 5g through day ?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I mixed my BCAA, Glutemine & Creatine with Orange VitC, tastes fine


----------

